# Can I dress as a non-specific character for Halloween?



## TwichaTwich (Oct 1, 2018)

I've brought this costume, but should I wear it for a costume contest? It's not something that you could name off the bat, so what do I say when someone asks me what I am for Halloween?


----------



## TwichaTwich (Oct 1, 2018)

This is the costume: https://glowyzoey.com/products/lumiblob-light-up-inflatable-suit


----------



## poplarhouse (Aug 2, 2015)

That's incredible. It looks like a radioactive Sumo wrestler! By all means, wear it. I doubt many will have seen it. I just hope the contest doesn't include a sit-down meal...


----------



## TwichaTwich (Oct 1, 2018)

poplarhouse said:


> That's incredible. It looks like a radioactive Sumo wrestler! By all means, wear it. I doubt many will have seen it. I just hope the contest doesn't include a sit-down meal...


Haha, yeahhhh, I was thinking of wearing some led shoes and other light-up junk with it, but I don't know if it's ok to not be a "Character", like a fairy or a sumo, &#128517;. Like does it matter if I don't have a name for it?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Just tell them to guess if they ask what you are


----------



## poplarhouse (Aug 2, 2015)

An albino Michelin Man? Add a sailor cap for a Stay Puft marshmallow man. Or, the Pillsbury Dough Boy? The possibilities are endless. ;-)


----------



## TwichaTwich (Oct 1, 2018)

poplarhouse said:


> An albino Michelin Man? Add a sailor cap for a Stay Puft marshmallow man. Or, the Pillsbury Dough Boy? The possibilities are endless. ;-)


Or a fat unicorn! (Which is what I decided on, &#128514 thank you, I'll be sure to post pics of me all geared up, &#128578;


----------



## trachcanman99 (Sep 4, 2015)

radioactive frosty the snowman?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Create a character name and history to fit your costume and needs.
The great monsters of fiction were creations of someone's imagination. So join the ranks and create the character and start the "legend".
If you are trying to win the contest, then you can't leave it up to the general public to guess who or what you are, if you do then you get a hundred different guesses or names, many people don't like that kind of "challenge", and won't rise to it. And with that, they won't vote for something they can't name.


----------

